# It's here!



## Yazzoo (5 Sep 2015)

It arrived today, and it's beautiful!

Few minor issues, firstly it arrived in an open box. The courier said when he collected it the box was open so he had to transport it upside down as it was the bottom of the box that had opened if that makes sense.

Opened the box and started unpacking and was pleasantly surprised there was more handlebars in there than expected! On the website you can choose straight, drop or bull horns - I chose drops but to my surprise their were bull horns in their also (my 2nd choice!) so nice to have these as an option should I feel like changing it up one day.

Got bored waiting for the OH to get home so thought, how hard can it be? Started taking all the packaging off and found a little box of tools included so thought I'd give it a go. Front wheel on, handlebars on, stem straightened, brakes fitted, saddle fitted, tyres inflated - feeling pretty smug with myself by now as I'm rubbish at mechanical stuff and if OH was here I wouldn't have even tried!

Pulled the front brake on, needed straightening up and tightening, done. Pulled the rear on as hard as I could and neither block was anywhere near making contact with the rim, cue lots of fiddling about (and swearing) followed by my eventual giving up - whatever I adjusted I couldn't get this set up right, one of the blocks was almost diagonal to the rim and the nearest I could get any contact was a corner of one block 

Other half came home and had a go (for a long time!) he got it closer but still not right, suggested just living without brakes. Eventually called a v knowledgable mechanical friend who came round and even he couldn't get it to go right after almost an hour of trying. Eventually he went home and came back with some Tektro brakes he'd taken off another bike and fitted these, in about 2minutes!

During all the building we had noticed quite a lot of little marks all over the frame, chain wheel, bars etc - one or two minor marks you wouldn't think anything of but quite a succession of them and they all add up. This on top of the brakes issue and I wasn't very impressed.

I contacted Quella and sent them photos, they were very shocked and apologetic, offered a partial refund or a replacement Monday. I decided as we'd spent so long on the brakes and I really wanted it for a ride Sunday that I'd take the partial refund as a gesture of good will, get the clear nail varnish out and try to seal up the areas with paint faults and get out for a test ride.

Loved it, comfy, fun and despite the problems above it's a really pretty head-turning bike - so I posted my slowest ever Strava effort as I got distracted with some bikeporn #priorities


----------



## Lonestar (5 Sep 2015)

Lovely.

Can you get more of a close up?


----------



## Lilliburlero (5 Sep 2015)

That looks awesome 

Enjoy


----------



## Yazzoo (5 Sep 2015)

Bit closer, may have to take it out again tomorrow, just got back from a ride on the other one, need a lie down!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2015)

@Yazzoo looks good and glad you enjoyed the maiden voyage


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Sep 2015)

looks nice enough, but the wheels are bl**dy ugly, imo of course


----------



## Yazzoo (5 Sep 2015)

I wonder, would you have said that had we met face to face?


----------



## cyberknight (5 Sep 2015)

Lonestar said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Can you get more of a close up?


Nope the uci have banned cameras getting to close after riders being knocked off to much


----------



## Kaatje (5 Sep 2015)

Bike looks great, what did it come as, fixed or ss?


----------



## Yazzoo (5 Sep 2015)

It came SS but has been flip flopped as it were!


----------



## Crandoggler (5 Sep 2015)

Really fancy a single speed :-/


----------



## Kaatje (5 Sep 2015)

I'm so so tempted to flip mine tomorrow to experiment, but at the same time I want to go on a longer ride so ss it is for now.


----------



## Yazzoo (5 Sep 2015)

@Crandoggler do it, it's fun!

@Kaatje do it when you get back - I know my legs aren't up to a long one fixed at the moment


----------



## Mrs M (5 Sep 2015)

Very smart, enjoy.


----------



## Crandoggler (5 Sep 2015)

Don't really want to pipe the money up for one though. That's the problem! Lol. Like anything, you need to pay for quality.


----------



## Yazzoo (5 Sep 2015)

This is a relatively cheap one tbh - more 'i'm a trendy hipster, lets go for a drink at the craft beer and bicycle repair independent fair-trade coffee shop' than a lightweight racer


----------



## Crandoggler (5 Sep 2015)

To be honest, if I did get one, it would quite literally do 1 mile per day, rain or shine. Which makes me want to buy a shoot house one from eBay.


----------



## Yazzoo (5 Sep 2015)

I'm not planning on doing mega miles on this one, quick trips to the shop/pub/school run/work etc and some rides with the little one, seems a bit mean riding the other one with him!


----------



## JimboJames1972 (6 Sep 2015)

Nice looking bike!

I built my first SS for the short rides you are talking about - a dash to the shops, pub, mates etc, and to generally get my fitness up.

Then one of my little trips raged out of control and next thing I knew was that I'd done 100 miles in one go on it!

It was not too bad really. SS means no faffing about with gears, just get your head down and get on with it. It was only my (lack of) fitness that let me down - I'd like to say that my legs refused to speak to me the next day, but they did and most of what they had to say was not particularly polite... ;-)

Happy cycling!

J


----------



## cisamcgu (6 Sep 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> I wonder, would you have said that had we met face to face?



Well, since you posted pictures of it here I presumed you wanted an honest opinion, but if it makes you happier then I think it is a lovely machine that is just superb in every department ? Better ?


----------



## Yazzoo (6 Sep 2015)

No I wasn't asking for opinions, nor do I want people to tell me what they think I want to hear, if I had asked for opinions I'd like them to be truthful. I like the bike, I chose it for me, not anyone else so I'm not fussed what you or anyone else thinks.

My point was whether or not you would have said that to my face. Imagine I rode up to a club ride we were both attending, both virtual strangers, would you have come up to me to tell me you thought it was nice enough but had ugly wheels? Or is it easier to say via the faceless internet?

To be honest I couldn't really care either way, just made me wonder which type of person you are. Perhaps it's the "if you've nothing nice to say, say nothing" schooling I've received.


----------



## Crandoggler (6 Sep 2015)

The way I've heard clubs are, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## cisamcgu (7 Sep 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> No I wasn't asking for opinions, nor do I want people to tell me what they think I want to hear, if I had asked for opinions I'd like them to be truthful. I like the bike, I chose it for me, not anyone else so I'm not fussed what you or anyone else thinks.
> 
> My point was whether or not you would have said that to my face. Imagine I rode up to a club ride we were both attending, both virtual strangers, would you have come up to me to tell me you thought it was nice enough but had ugly wheels? Or is it easier to say via the faceless internet?
> 
> To be honest I couldn't really care either way, just made me wonder which type of person you are. Perhaps it's the "if you've nothing nice to say, say nothing" schooling I've received.



Interesting that you didn't seem to mind people saying it was lovely even though you claim to not want people to tell you what they think  And no, I wouldn't wander up to you and tell you the wheels were ugly, however, if you asked my opinion either here or to my face, I would tell you that they were bl**dy ugly, and I assume you would be happy with that since you would like opinions to be truthful ?

Ho hum ...


----------



## Yazzoo (7 Sep 2015)

Like I said it wasn't a post asking for opinions, and I assumed the basic manners most of us were taught as children would transfer to this 'fun and friendly online cycling community'

The fact you wouldn't come up and say it to my face but are happy to be so rude whilst hiding behind your keyboard demonstrates exactly my point. It's cowardly and rude just for the sake of it.


----------



## blazed (7 Sep 2015)

I like the wheels but think the bike is ugly.


----------



## cisamcgu (7 Sep 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> Like I said it wasn't a post asking for opinions, and I assumed the basic manners most of us were taught as children would transfer to this 'fun and friendly online cycling community'
> 
> The fact you wouldn't come up and say it to my face but are happy to be so rude whilst hiding behind your keyboard demonstrates exactly my point. It's cowardly and rude just for the sake of it.



Oh for flips sake, that is exactly what I _didn_'t say


----------



## Paul139 (9 Sep 2015)

I saw the " No cycling " shot on Quellas Instagram page earlier. I have a Cambridge too but with bullhorns and I love em, so comfy and lots of leverage when grinding up a hill. I upgraded my front brake and removed the rear, it makes the back end look so clean. I'm sure you'll enjoy many miles on it.


----------

